# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Panorica: Duseksk's Domain | Shallow Island | Lilia Village | Final Version

## Mateus090985

Sooooo it is finally done! Here is the final version of Lilia Village, a settlement from Shallow Island. Lilia Village is apparently a small piece of paradise that hiddes horrible secrets...

Click for high-resolution version

Click for high-resolution version with grid

Labels:

1 - Boyar's Arm River
2 - Forest of Indifference
3 - Bird Grove
4 - Bloody Tree
5 - Temple of the Hands
6 - Hill of the Flies
7 - Luckless Pond
8 - Red Mill
9 - Ivan's Refuge
10 - Yamada House
11 - Boyar's Comfort
12 - Boyar's Pass
13 - Military District
14 - Moskayev Guild
15 - Sisterhood of Lilia
16 - Winter's Palace
17 - Market Square
18 - Guard's Cell
19 - Lilia's Protectors
20 - Balaroyka Guild

----------


## Mateus090985

I uploaded the grid version!

----------


## Arimel

I like how you depicted height in the map. And nice color choices! The roofs make it look a bit more jolly due to their color.

----------


## Mateus090985

> I like how you depicted height in the map. And nice color choices! The roofs make it look a bit more jolly due to their color.



Thank you =). It took a loot of work but I liked the results.

----------


## Kier

That came out well. I really like the colors(always the most important part to me), they flow well between the town, the rooftops and the fields.

----------


## Mateus090985

> That came out well. I really like the colors(always the most important part to me), they flow well between the town, the rooftops and the fields.


Thank you very much! The coloring part was one of the biggets challenges here.

----------


## Coyil

This looks really neat! how long did it take you to make this town?




I am asking for a *friend*

----------


## Mateus090985

> This looks really neat! how long did it take you to make this town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am asking for a *friend*


I am not a prrofessional. So I take a lot of time to draw my maps. This one took something like... 40h?

----------

